# Anybody know?



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

Just curious if anyone knows who makes the gear oil in the trans. (I have an 02m)


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Anybody know? (nuskool)*

bump, would it be castrol like the engine oil?


----------



## Chad4061 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Anybody know? (nuskool)*

well the dealer will have the oem replacement fluid if thats what you are looking for. I change mine with redline mt-90 but i think that 6speeds use the mtl.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Anybody know? (nuskool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuskool* »_bump, would it be castrol like the engine oil?

probably since Castrol is VAG's big lubricant supplier


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Anybody know? (Chad4061)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chad4061* »_well the dealer will have the oem replacement fluid if thats what you are looking for. I change mine with redline mt-90 but i think that 6speeds use the mtl.

No I just switched over to Amsoil. I'm just curious what they use that they say it never needs to be changed.
I like the feel of the Amsoil better. Not a huge difference, but smoother.


----------



## sappersMKIV (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Anybody know? (nuskool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuskool* »_
Not a huge difference, but smoother.
Same with Royal Purple, It was definitely smoother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Anybody know? (nuskool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuskool* »_
No I just switched over to Amsoil. I'm just curious what they use that they say it never needs to be changed.
I like the feel of the Amsoil better. Not a huge difference, but smoother.

They probably assume that when the car hits 100,000 miles, you'll go out and buy a new car. 
Many people have done UOA's and found OEM Gear oil is good to about 150,000 miles.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Anybody know? (GT17V)*

Some people have found that the OEM gear oil shears big time after not too many miles. After 38,000 miles the OEM 75W90 sheared down to a ~10W: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2474329
Edit; oops the image of the Blackstone labs report is no longer up, but the comments are all there including some of the numbers.
I'll see if I can find the original and post it here...


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

I was curious because Amsoil did a white paper on a good number of gear lubes. Most of them didn't fair too well. It's not my intention to promote Amsoil here, But the paper speaks for itself.
If you go to amsoil.com and look to the right you'll see the 2 white papers they've done. Castrol is in there and technically it passed, but overall numbers weren't that great. That's assuming that's what VW uses.


----------

